
Royal Navy submarine captain rapped for letting crew throw shoreside BBQ party - samizdis
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/04/24/hms_trenchant_bbq_brouhaha/
======
samizdis
As a Reg commenter points out, having been sealed up together in the confines
of a submarine for nine months, these sailors are to all intents and purposes
members of the same household - so perfectly entitled to associate freely and
without distancing.

